# New Splits first time a few questions



## Unknowntoman (Sep 27, 2019)

Just asking for some info on what to expect or what to do if anything. I wanted to know what to expect from two new 5 frame nuc splits. Gave the queenless one 3 frames of bees with eggs, brood, stores and queen cell, and the other nuc has two frames with last years queen all the frames I added were absolutely packed with bees. The Nuc with 3 frames has no activity at the entrance whilst the nuc with the old queen has bees at the entrance and some flying. Is it normal for a new split to have no activity and for how long before you should maybe worry and look inside these were only done a couple of days ago?

Can a nuc with last years queen survive with two frames of bees, pollen stores and brood?


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

Unknowntoman said:


> Can a nuc with last years queen survive with two frames of bees, pollen stores and brood?


Those frames may not have enough carbohydrates (honey & nectar) to support the development of the nuc. Bees may be kept from foraging to continue to care for the uncapped brood and to keep the entire brood volume warm, and if that occurs, they could starve to death. Sugar syrup or (your own) honey are what I would use to supplement the nutrients beyond the pollen that is within the frames. Also, if there's 'no nectar' coming in, the queen will decrease egg laying, and that will keep the nuc from becoming strong & self-sufficient.


----------



## Unknowntoman (Sep 27, 2019)

I have a feeder but I wasn't sure if to use it in case I encourage any robbing behaviour from main hive which is close to the nucs, could I use fondant or bee candy with protein instead? I have spare honey stores available but these are on super frames in the main hive.


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

Fondant’ll work. 

At this time of year, in most of the country, when there are plentiful floral sources for nectar, robbing is not much of an issue. If you are in some place with an unusual microclimate and are in a dearth, robbing may be an issue at this time of year. 

Good luck!


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

You may want to go to your profile and add your location. Often answers to questions may be affected by where you are.


----------



## honeyhartbees (Jan 26, 2020)

Dumb question.... i've gone to my profile, but NEVER BEEN ABLE TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO UPDATE IT


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

I would check the QC split for population. Foragers went home to their queen is my expectation. If you still have enough bee they will start foraging in a few days.
Cell needs to stay covered with bees as does brood. Cell should not be on top but a little bit down.
Bees or warm or both are required.


----------



## Unknowntoman (Sep 27, 2019)

Saltybee said:


> I would check the QC split for population. Foragers went home to their queen is my expectation. If you still have enough bee they will start foraging in a few days.
> Cell needs to stay covered with bees as does brood. Cell should not be on top but a little bit down.
> Bees or warm or both are required.


Hi, yes I just checked and they both have lots of bees still, cell was near bottom of frame. They don't seem to be foraging yet but lots of bees fanning outside both nuc entrances they are in full sun and nucs seem too toasty with no ventilation other than the entrance, can they overheat in a nuc and are there any quick fixes as I didn't want to disturb them too much again so soon. I was thinking would a panel of wood across the top of both nucs to give some partial shade be enough?


----------



## Unknowntoman (Sep 27, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies and advice so far guys


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

You really need to add your location for anyone to give you good advice. If you are in VT, I'd say your nucs are not too hot, but if you are down south, they may be. Southern beekeepers successfully keep nucs in full sun without them frying but sometimes open the top cover or misalign the top box to allow for more ventilation. I would not advise this unless I knew where you were and if you have a flow. You could invite robbing. To be on the safe side, place a coin on the back corners of the top box. This will allow hot air to ventilate without opening the door to robbers. J


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

honeyhartbees,
Upper right corner, My Profile, then "About Me" 
Sometimes it will not let me edit, sometimes will.


----------



## Unknowntoman (Sep 27, 2019)

beemandan said:


> You may want to go to your profile and add your location. Often answers to questions may be affected by where you are.


done


----------



## Unknowntoman (Sep 27, 2019)

A lot more aggression down by the hive and nucs since splitting, is this normal after splits and having a queenless colony? Can't actually tell which one it's coming from. Will this calm down after sometime or when queen emerges from queenless split?


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Splitting will encourage robbing, especially when there isn't much forage since the new hives have been weakened. Add robber screens or make some up if you have to. If you didn't originally, you may want to put the queenless split where the old hive was located. It sounds like they are lacking foragers. They will return to where the hive was originally located. Alternative is to feed the split until bees have matured to foragers. A queenless hive will also get testy and will calm down once they have a queen. J


----------



## Unknowntoman (Sep 27, 2019)

Fivej said:


> Splitting will encourage robbing, especially when there isn't much forage since the new hives have been weakened. Add robber screens or make some up if you have to. If you didn't originally, you may want to put the queenless split where the old hive was located. It sounds like they are lacking foragers. They will return to where the hive was originally located. Alternative is to feed the split until bees have matured to foragers. A queenless hive will also get testy and will calm down once they have a queen. J


I think the main hive was left too strong and has started robbing the two nuc splits, too much traffic at the entrances already. Looks as if they are walking straight in with zero resistance. what is the best solution for this problem as I don't want to change the entrance too much on the q-less split because of emerging queen and I have nowhere else but my yard to keep the bees so can't move them.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

They are letting them in because they have no guards and they still smell alike. CHANGE THE ENTRANCE OR JUST DUMP THEM ON THE GROUND NOW. Shrink it till only one bee can get in at a time. Stuff it with a rag if that is all that is handy. Do it now.
A robbed hive will not make a good queen or not one at all.


----------

